# Palm Oil  ((( RBD )) is what



## cwarren (Sep 23, 2010)

wanting to buy 50 lbs and it says palm oil RBD what does that mean..
I have not seen RBD before .. 

http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-soaper ... 0&cart_id=

Thank You !


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 23, 2010)

Refined Bleached and Deoderized


----------

